# ارجو المساعدة



## سراب العراق (15 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد تقرير عن النجارة وانواع المناشير 
بأسرع وقت ممكن
لأن مليت وآني ابحث عن هذا الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## محمد فوزى (16 مارس 2008)

قم بارسال أوراقك الآن!
نجارة
من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة
اذهب إلى: تصفح, ابحث

آلات النجارة التقليديةتعد النجارة carpentry أحد الأنشطة الصناعية التي قام بها الانسان منذ القدم · وهي استخدام أخشاب الأشجار في صناعة المنازل والأدوات التي يحتاجها في حياته اليومية ولعل أقدم النجارين كان النبي نوح الذي تتفق الأديان السماوية على أنه قد صنع الفلك بإلهام من الله ولم يكن له سابق معرفة بهذه الصنعة·

فهرس [إخفاء]
1 الخبرة 
2 النجارة في الريف 
3 النجارة في الحضر 
4 النجارة في بناء المنازل 
5 النجارة في الفن المعماري الشرقي - الأرابسك 
6 صناعة الأثاث 
7 النجارة في بناء السفن 



[تحرير] الخبرة
تعتبر الخبرة في مجال النجارة من الخبرات الحرفية المكتسبة بالمشاهدة والملاحظة والتدرج في التدريب على يد نجار ماهر ، إلا أن المدارس الصناعية بها أقسام للنجارة تعمل على منح الطلبة أساسيات تلك المهنة·


[تحرير] النجارة في الريف
النجارة في الريف هي صناعة الأدوات الزراعية مثل أنواع من المحاريث لحرث الأرض والسواقي (النواعير) لرفع المياة من الآبار ومجاري المياه المنخفضة إلى الأراضي المرتفعة عن مستوى المجاري المائية وغيرها مما يناسب الحياة في بيئة زراعية ، بالاضافة إلى العربات التي تجرها الحيوانات ··إلخ


[تحرير] النجارة في الحضر
في المدن والحواضر تدخل النجارة في صناعة الأثاث المنزلي بشكل أساسي والأجزاء الخشبية من البناء بشكل عام من أبواب وشبابيك وغيرها ·


[تحرير] النجارة في بناء المنازل
النجار الذي يعمل في مجال البناء يطلق عليه حسب المصطلح المصري نجار مسلح أي هو الشخص الذي يتولى صناعة الهياكل لصب الخرسانة المسلحة وهي مهنة شاقة·

وفي البلدان التي تتمتع بوفرة في الغابات والثروة الخشبية تستخدم الأخشاب في بناء البيوت والأكواخ ، وعنذئذ يصبح النجار ذو شأن خاص جداً كما هو الحال في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على سبيل المثال لا الحصر·


[تحرير] النجارة في الفن المعماري الشرقي - الأرابسك
لعل من أبرز الفنون الخشبية الشرقية فن الأرابسك الشرقي هو طراز معماري متفرد بذاته واستخدم الأرابسك في صناعة الأثاث في القصور والمشربيات وقاعات الحرملك وغيره وهو فن صعب يحتاج لتدريب طويل وإن دخلت عليه الميكنة الآن إلا أنه أصبح فن نادر·


[تحرير] صناعة الأثاث
صناعة الأثاث أحد أهم مجالات النجارة وتشتهر بعض البلدان والمدن عن غيرها في صناعته ، ومن أمثلة هذه المدن مدينة دمياط في مصر على سبيل المثال والتي تشتهر بصناعة الأثاث وتصديره لمناطق مصر وخارجها· وهي مثل أي صناعة أخرى دخل عليها التطوير من حيث الأدوات والآلات المستخدمة ومن ذلك : المناشير الكهربائية وآلات مسح الأخشاب والمثاقيب الكهربائية التي سهلت النجارة وجعلتها أكثر دقة بأقل مجهود عضلي وسمح]] ذلك بإقامة المصانع الكبيرة للأثاث الذي يتم صنعه طبقاً لأحدث خطوط الموضة العصرية·


[تحرير] النجارة في بناء السفن
السفينة من الموسوعة العربية العالمية 
تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%86%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A9"
تصنيفات الصفحة: صناعات حرفية | نجارة
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu5n1w...%E1%E4%CC%C7%D1%C9+%C7%E1%CE%D4%C8%ED%C9.html


----------



## سراب العراق (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك الله يعطيك العافيه


----------

